# Platy genetics



## itsOlls (Mar 25, 2009)

I searched the site for something on this but found nothing, if i missed something please point me in the correct direction.

What is it that determines what color the fry will be? 

like if i breed a all orange platy, and a platy with blue on it, what would the fry be? would it be a mix of some blues and some oranges? or some with blue and orange? 

sorry if this seems like a stupid question, but I'm curious.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

i got a blue and orange wag (neon) platy of a friend who had them bred....he male was Neon Blue and the female was Orange Wag. out of the frys that survived all were half colors like the one i took.....no true blue or true orange. i'm not sure if this would be the answer your looking for.....i'm trying to cross breed my orange swordtail with a neon blue platy.....


----------



## itsOlls (Mar 25, 2009)

yep thats what i was looking for, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

anytime :0

cheers!


----------

